# Quad Alt Brkt for the Masses



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Just showing off a bit and get myself motivated to finish (ahem, get started) on my build. So what do we have here?










Oh, yes I did!










Here something a bit closer.










The main bracket.










Overall it's a nice bracket. Spacers are welded onto the bracket, which is a nice touch to ease installation. There is even a strategically placed bend in the bracket for rigidity. High quality fasteners are used throughout the kit. The instructions included are some of the best I've seen. There are lots of words and for those of us with the attention span of a fly there are color pictures as well. Stay tuned for my trials and tribulations installing this monster and upgrading my electrical. For now feel free and ask away. Flame suit on.


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wicked!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got the same one, but just a triple mount. Two stock alternators and one 270A, for 545A total available, but more importantly a nice big fat charge at idle now.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> I've got the same one, but just a triple mount. Two stock alternators and one 270A, for 545A total available, but more importantly a nice big fat charge at idle now.


Looking good. I'm thinking of reworking stock AD244 alts with 200 amp stators and 70 amp X 6 diode rectifiers and Delco regulators.


----------

